# Doug Pooley 2nd Mate British Bombarier Jan to Sept 56



## Stan McNally (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking for Douglas Pooley 2nd Mate of British Bombardier - I was best man at his wedding in London to Maureen. Kept intouch for a while but now lost!

Stan McNally Ex Radio Officer British Bombardier


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Stan,
Send a PM to Graham Wallace of this site. Its a long shot but Graham has a lot of information on quite a few ex BP personnel.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## Stan McNally (Dec 29, 2007)

*MV British Bombardier*

Hello John,

Thanks for your help - sorry my spelling of my ships name missed the "d".
Aways believe if you dont ask - nobody hears!

Best regards,

Stan McNally


----------



## Kaituo (Apr 9, 2008)

Stan McNally said:


> Looking for Douglas Pooley 2nd Mate of British Bombardier - I was best man at his wedding in London to Maureen. Kept intouch for a while but now lost!
> 
> Stan McNally Ex Radio Officer British Bombardier



I sailed with Doug Pooley when he was Mate in World Wide Tankers 1966-67 ( 'World Pelagic' and 'World Transport' trading Indonesia ).
After that he came ashore and trained as a Probation Officer based in Holloway, London.
I last saw him in London 1968 and he was still happy to be in the Probation Service.........


----------



## Ken Glasdir (Jan 1, 2009)

stan mcnally said:


> looking for douglas pooley 2nd mate of british bombardier - i was best man at his wedding in london to maureen. Kept intouch for a while but now lost!
> 
> Stan mcnally ex radio officer british bombardier


i was a fellow student of doug pooley at coleg harlech in north wales. They may be able to tell you where he went from there.


----------

